# 1965 GTO prices



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

Looking at the PHD billing form, 
I noted a prices of 
Invoice Amt. $3357.62, (E? cant tell)O Amt. $300.44 and Dest.CRG $93.05
for a 1965 Hard Top.
Was this an average price for a GTO back then. 
Just wondering, The car was made a couple of weeks before I was born so my memory is a little hazy, I do remember cars in 1970 going for around that.
A little triva


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

The GTO option number 382 on my invoice is $295.90 in late 1964 for the 65 model. That option might have went up in price after the strike. That might be where your $300.44 came from.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

a 3300 dollar GTO was not a cheap GTO in '65. I've seen stickers for "base" GTO's as low as 2900 dollars. If it was 3300 dollars, it had or has a few "options"!! I think the highest price invoice I've seen is right around 3600 dollars. Others will chime in.......


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It must have a few more options then my `65, which was optioned out nicely. Mine has an invoice amount of $2994.07 with a E.O.H.(?) of $267.94 with a destination charge of $87.00 for a total of $3349.01 out the door (plus tax of course).
How many would you buy at THAT price today??


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

all of them i could get my hands on.......the Tempest was $2,984.32 out the door in 66', found this in the glove box slot when i was cleaning it










1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dec.23rd 1964*

Man the option was almost five bucks more, funning gas is getting that way.
I think the big options on this car had to be the tiger gold paint and AC.
Kind of cool to know what things used to go for


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I ordered my 65 GTO with 30 factory options and 2 dealer installed options (the only way you get some options) The options totaled over $1900 bringing the total sale price of just under $4400.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

now thats loaded....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Roger That, that's the most expensive '65 GTO I've ever heard of. That must have been a NICE car. Do you still have the invoice or manifest on the car? It would be neat to see what was on it and what the cost was. Most importantly, was it a 4 speed tripower car, and what COLOR combo was it????


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I still have all the paper work. I don't have any means of electronic copying to the web, not computer savy. I pulled out my paperwork, the base price of the car was $2333.00 but that bought you a Lemans and you had to option the GTO package. So all 65 GTO base prices were Lemans prices. The total price of my invoice is $4376.44. This price was prior to the 2 dealer installed options. The car is tri-pwr, 4 speed. The color combo is starlight black with blue interior with a white pin stripe. The pin stripe color was deterined by Pontiac based on the color combo. Most black GTOs that I have seen have red pin stripes, so the white is rare. I still have this car today in unrestored all original in near mint condition.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i would think the white is the combo with the blue interior as red may look a bit odd...sounds beautiful though, would love see it....nearly doubled the price with options...imagine doing that with todays cars


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Roger That, thank's for sharing. A lot of us (me included) were too young to buy these cars new, and are now hungry for information on what they were like on "day one". I was lucky enough to buy a few unmolested GTO's in the '70's and early '80's, and still have my two favorites, a Blue Charcoal '65 hardtop and a '67 Ragtop. Even 30 years ago, clean ones were hard to find, and most had lived a hard and short life. Interesting on your color combo, with the blue interior, a red pinstripe would be odd. Most A code '65's had black or parchment interiors, and then red. Black/blue is very uncommon. The latest Hemmings Muscle Machines has on the cover a restored '65 fuelie 'Vette that is black with a blue gut....looks very nice indeed!!! Thanks again for sharing.


----------

